# Acheter crédit sur une application Japonaise



## jojok10 (16 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé une application japonaise à partir d'iTunes. Dans cette application on peut acheter des crédits etc etc. Quand je veux acheter, il mette sur mon compte iTunes JAP mais quand je met mes codes de mastercard ca ne fonctionne pas...
J'ai vu que la méthode était d'acheter une carte iTunes quand on veut faire des achats sur iTunes store. Mais pour mon cas, si j'achéte une carte à 50$ puis je l'utiliser dans mon appli en elle même?

Quel est le délai pour recevoir le code ou la carte? J'ai vu aussi que le plus rapide était de demander directement à un japonais le code mais du coup facile de se faire arnaquer. N'y a-t-il pas des sites permettant d'avoir le code directement?

Merci d'avance


----------



## CBi (17 Octobre 2014)

C'est étonnant que l'app t'envoie sur l'app store japonais si tu l'as achetée sur l'app store de ton pays. tu devrais peut-être consulter Apple à ce sujet.

Si tu l'as achetée sur l'app store japonais, c'est autre chose = c'est effectivement normal que ta carte de crédit soit refusée si elle n'est pas japonaise.

Pour acheter une carte iTunes à l'étranger = eBay peut-être une bonne solution, avec paiement PayPal = si arnaque, tu as un recours.

La livraison est souvent immédiate = pas d'envoi physique de la carte mais code envoyé par email.


----------

